#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  gezocht met spoed! iemand die in Belgie woont maar met een Nederlands sofinummer

## Bedrijven

Goedendag,

Wij zijn met spoed opzoek naar iemand die graag wilt werken in de schoonmaak die momenteel in Belgi woont maar wel een Nederlands sofinummer heeft. Deze persoon heeft dan of de Belgische nationaliteit of de Spaanse mag ook. Of misschien ken je iemand die in Spanje woont met een Spaans paspoort maar diegene heeft daar geen werk en heeft er geen bezwaar tegen in Belgi te wonen. Wij zullen dan samen met deze persoon een sofinummer aanvragen en opzoek gaan naar een woonruimte.

Het gaat om totaal 4 uur per dag. Het gaat wel om 2 verschillende objecten, 1 in Antwerpen in de ochtenduren en 1 in Kortrijk in de avonduren. Reiskosten etc worden vergoedt. Goede verdiensten

Mocht je interesse hebben of iemand weten mail dan snel!

mvg,

----------


## ZINBLEDI

salaam oe alaikoem,

ik heb een neef hij woont in Amsterdam.
En heeft inderdaad zo,n spaanse verblijfsvergunning.
Hij zoekt wel werk. 
Alleen ik weet niet hoort hier ook onderdak bij.
of moet hij hier zelf voor zorgen.
als dit echt serieus is. 
Kan ik jullie in contact brengen met hem.
alvast bedankt. 
mvg samira

----------


## Hayaatie

> Goedendag,
> 
> Wij zijn met spoed opzoek naar iemand die graag wilt werken in de schoonmaak die momenteel in Belgi woont maar wel een Nederlands sofinummer heeft. Deze persoon heeft dan of de Belgische nationaliteit of de Spaanse mag ook. Of misschien ken je iemand die in Spanje woont met een Spaans paspoort maar diegene heeft daar geen werk en heeft er geen bezwaar tegen in Belgi te wonen. Wij zullen dan samen met deze persoon een sofinummer aanvragen en opzoek gaan naar een woonruimte.
> 
> Het gaat om totaal 4 uur per dag. Het gaat wel om 2 verschillende objecten, 1 in Antwerpen in de ochtenduren en 1 in Kortrijk in de avonduren. Reiskosten etc worden vergoedt. Goede verdiensten
> 
> Mocht je interesse hebben of iemand weten mail dan snel!
> 
> mvg,


Ik denk dat je voor 4 uur per dag weinig mensen zult vinden die spanje verlaten.

----------


## waterbloessem

Salam,

Mijn parthner heeft in spanje gewoond en verblijft momenteel in belgie, hij heeft een belgisch sofinr en een nederlandse en hij is per direct beschikbaar. Als u nog op zoek bent naar mensen laat het mij even weten. Mvgr. Samira

----------


## Tawayagetch

ik wil wel

----------

